# Mars Sun Series COB fixture - DWC - Scrog



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 14, 2015)

As the title says. Here's my Mars Sun Series COB fixture. It has 360 actual draw watts, and is quite a nifty little unit. The one thing everyone has taken notice of... there's a central spotlight type of effect, when you analyze the visual footprint. One person's guess (reputable guess) is that it's somehow caused from the reflectors... anyways, it's nick named "The Spotlight." Let's see how she does. 

Scrog is mostly filled, I used a mom that I had for a bit, all nicely trained, and after 5 days she's doing nicely. I'm using 10 gallons of solution, with GH 3 part Flora, and 4 air stones. That water is rapidly boiling  
Here's a couple pics. 

View attachment Aug14thUpdate (9 of 11).jpg


View attachment Aug14thUpdate (10 of 11).jpg


View attachment Aug14thUpdate (11 of 11).jpg


----------



## Kraven (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks good Doc.


----------



## zem (Aug 14, 2015)

:clap: i'm here :ciao:


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 14, 2015)

in for the LED. Dr when you starting having Ph drifting issues, loose those air stones and all will be fixed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2015)

WooHoo--looking good DGF!  You still vegging?  I think I might push those growing tips under a bit more, were it me, but it does look great.  Makes me want to do another little scrog.  

Looks like the Mars is about the same size as the Apollo cob I am using.  How big is your tent?  One plant, one light, one tent...this should be a fun grow.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 15, 2015)

I'll be lurking dgf

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 18, 2015)

Kraven said:


> Looks good Doc.



Thanks Kraven!  Hey look... DWC hahaha!



zem said:


> :clap: i'm here :ciao:



Yay! Zem is kickin' about!  Thanks mate



lyfespan said:


> in for the LED. Dr when you starting having Ph drifting issues, loose those air stones and all will be fixed.



hah, you and no stones! Heck, I could be "fluming" but stones work just fine for me. Not yet had issues created by stones.  Thanks for looking out though Lyfespan! :aok: 



The Hemp Goddess said:


> WooHoo--looking good DGF!  You still vegging?  I think I might push those growing tips under a bit more, were it me, but it does look great.  Makes me want to do another little scrog.
> 
> Looks like the Mars is about the same size as the Apollo cob I am using.  How big is your tent?  One plant, one light, one tent...this should be a fun grow.



Yes I'm still vegging. Going to go crazy and pretty much fill the screen. As for tucking more nodes, it's VERY difficult....this was a large and very established mom plant, that had some super strong stalky areas that could not bend.. so I've had to pull nodes down, and tie them down (more in the center area) and hope for the best. Overall though, this plant was the perfect candidate for scrog!! Sativas for LIFE! hah  

My tent is 2.5' x 2.5' x 7'. One mom plant, one 360w draw COB light, one tiny *** tent HAHAHA! This will be stupidly fun THG! Hope to see you stick around!  



Grower13 said:


> I'll be lurking dgf
> 
> :48:



Excellent G13!! Super happy to have you! 



*update*

Well, so far I'm decently impressed. I put a heavy growing / tall Sativa in there (mom plant) and this light and everything has been working like clockwork. Better than expected, certainly. Also, not 1 single gnat (or other bug) has entered this space since I started it!! This is also good. 

Will get pics up probably tomorrow...did a crap ton of defoliating and it never looks good directly after that lol. 

Reporting to say, I'm happy with the light so far. It veg's wonderfully. :aok:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 18, 2015)

solid start DGF!
Green Mojo for the rest of the test!

:48:


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 18, 2015)

nice setup you have there doc will be looking forward to this grow. this will be fun


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 21, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> solid start DGF!
> Green Mojo for the rest of the test!
> 
> :48:



Thanks very much Joe!! Can't wait to see the results! 



Sin inc said:


> nice setup you have there doc will be looking forward to this grow. this will be fun



Cheers Sin! I agree, this should be fun...if I can get rid of my Broad mites in Tent #1. I'll be spraying all 4 tents with Avid.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's a small update. After Avid treatment is over and fully recovered from that (I sprayed this but was quite sure I had no bugs.. just precaution) then I'm going to be flipping this tent. I'm happy enough with how the screen is filling out.  

Just after these pics, I tucked way more nodes and clipped off a lot more larger fan leaves. There's SOOOO many good node on this plant!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2015)

I think she looks ready to flip, too.  Scrogs are so fun--all those little bud fingers sticking up everywhere.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I think she looks ready to flip, too.  Scrogs are so fun--all those little bud fingers sticking up everywhere.



hah yeah! This will be my most successful scrog, for sure. 

I will flip soon, but in 2 more days I do second (and final) treatment with Avid on all spaces. About 5 days after that treatment I'll flip. Maybe sooner...more like 3 days after.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok, time to flip. Could've filled out the bottom right and top right a tad more but I'll just use pipe cleaners and "open up" the stuff on the outside more. I won't be tucking anymore. Time for vertical growth  

***8-28 will be Day 1 flowering***

ps

As you can tell, I've opt'd to skip my second Avid treatment for this tent, as I believe it was healthy in the first place, and totally unaffected.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 27, 2015)

Green mojo Doc! Tis a happy day.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2015)

DGF--I couldn't find info on the Mars Sun Series.  When you go to their page it gives you general info, but then there are no products available???  Is this a 700W unit you are using?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 28, 2015)

...whoa.. did they stop selling them I wonder?? There's no way to put it in your cart and the price point isn't there anymore! 



> There are no products matching the selection.



In that section, there used to be all that info. Maybe they are out of stock? I got this as the very first shipment went out, I believe. 

It's a "700" with 360w Actual (tested) draw from the wall. It's a powerful little unit, and seems to veg phenomenally. Now, we see how well she flowers. 360w in a 2.5' x 2.5' x 7' scrogged single plant... yeah, this is going to have potential to be VERY fun!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 28, 2015)

Just read into it a bit.. seems they are preparing the website for their "pro" version of this light. So things are kind of in limbo currently.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 31, 2015)

Filling out nicely just a few days into flowering 

View attachment Aug31stUpdate (7 of 15).jpg


View attachment Aug31stUpdate (8 of 15).jpg


View attachment Aug31stUpdate (9 of 15).jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 31, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 2, 2015)

I took pics today.. may as well update even though it's only been 2 days  

View attachment September2ndUpdate (9 of 12).jpg


View attachment September2ndUpdate (10 of 12).jpg


View attachment September2ndUpdate (11 of 12).jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2015)

That screen filled out just right.  It will be fun when those little cola fingers start sticking up.

I am really watching this as there is no way to trim up a scrog like we have been told we need to trim with LEDs.


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 4, 2015)

Oooo very exciting, that canopy will look amazing when it's bud city. Have you got a couple of fans to blow air around your buds,  you don't want mouldy nugs. Much mojo for you.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 4, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That screen filled out just right.  It will be fun when those little cola fingers start sticking up.
> 
> I am really watching this as there is no way to trim up a scrog like we have been told we need to trim with LEDs.



Is there none? I have  
I remove SO many fan leaves!!!! 

I used to be ridiculously nervous / scared / *sceptical* about removing leaves and other lower nodes, but now I have to throw all that out the window.. and I'm glad I did!! If you saw my plants after a day of hacking, just before I send em into flower, then the next day... your jaw would drop. It's unexpected and non-conventional, I agree, but once I started this.. I found I couldn't stop after seeing the results. 

As long as you don't over extend the use (range) of your light, you can maximize the footprint. This scrog is in a 2.5' x 2.5' space, and has a 360w (actual draw) cob LED fixture. I'm probably maximizing the footprint right now. 



stonegroove said:


> Oooo very exciting, that canopy will look amazing when it's bud city. Have you got a couple of fans to blow air around your buds,  you don't want mouldy nugs. Much mojo for you.



There's 2 fans at the bottom pointed straight up through the plant. They dance  

Also, if you'd have seen these each time before and after my defoliation, you'd really understand my reasoning for cutting so many fan leaves off. The first solid year of my growing.. I basically left the plants alone, beyond some general LSTing. Now-a-days I stick it to em!! I chop, slap, tickle, stake down, tie down, whip, nae nae, and fiddle my plants.  But honestly, if I didn't remove some of these fan leaves, they would be entirely shadowing the nodes below them, and this isn't very good with LED's. HPS will "splash" the room with a crazy amount of light (most wasted, mind you) and you get a better "around" penetration type of thing.. not sure what I'm trying to say here. But basically, with LED's you want to reduce shading.  

Thanks for checking in Stone!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm going to put mine to the test. I am going out tonight when the lights come on and put the chop on one of my blue dreams and compare the 2 plants bud formation in 9wks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 7, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> I'm going to put mine to the test. I am going out tonight when the lights come on and put the chop on one of my blue dreams and compare the 2 plants bud formation in 9wks



You should find the same findings I have  

- Pic Update - 

**Take note - I took these pics a couple hours after lights out..so they are all sleeping. That is the slight droop you see  **

 Tent 3 has a phenomenal scrog action going on! Very happy there.  














Always hate seeing them when they sleep....


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 7, 2015)

It seems bud City will be built on a hill. Bud mountain.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 8, 2015)

stonegroove said:


> It seems bud City will be built on a hill. Bud mountain.




Thanks Stonegroove :aok: 

Ok, since she was sleeping yesterday, I grabbed some of her not sleeping today... and VERY healthy!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 9, 2015)

Two more days and I'm at 2 weeks in. What a nice formation! This is better than I expected, certainly


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 21, 2015)

Ooooh.. I haven't updated this in awhile. I should update this  

Things are v.e.r.y. healthy!


----------



## Bios (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow! awesome stuff man big green mojo to you and your ladies. I wonder what kind of weight you will get from just one plant 

eace:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 21, 2015)

.

Those look like smaller than normal, but normal for a "mother plant", leafs Doc.
Is that what you see IRL vs on screen?

Are they, the leafs, growing larger now that the roots have room to grow?

I've watched cuttings take root and become bonsai-mother plants.
It takes a month or so of (bonsai) trimming but it learns not to grow big leafs.


I've wondered about this before, thank you for posting/documenting a mother grow-out.
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2015)

No, the leaves aren't smaller than normal...I just defoliate any and all of the large fan leaves. It still ran away from me though, and there's more leaves than I would like but I'm still happy with how the screen filled out.  

View attachment September22ndUpdate (1 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (2 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (4 of 8).jpg


View attachment September22ndUpdate (3 of 8).jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like you may get a bud or 2 out of this one.......... you got some stretch with it.......... now lets see some led "frosty nugs".......:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks G13 :aok: 

I can't wait to see exactly how they flower under this light specifically. I've had this strain for about a year now, and know it well. So far, I'm really enjoying the light... the spotlight in the center sure does throw one off though!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 25, 2015)

DGF I'm liking what I see for sure. I can't wait for this to really unfold. So I'll start the bidding pool. 10 zips but I've never saw a led bloom so I could be off. Let's hope I'm shy.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm calling 8 and thank you Doc! It's nice to have another Doc's opinion... waka waka  hah 

Check the other link(s) in my sig for more journal adventures! I have a very large perpetual journal, and some older journals that have loads of hi quality pics and lots of text! :aok: 

Thanks for checking in


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 27, 2015)

Woo, this tent is packed!!! Not going to update with pics yet as it's just buds developing.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2015)

So much stretch lol


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2015)

all with less than 400 watts of light power.......... going to be pushing what most can do with HPS.......... very nice work DGF.......... you've developed some skills.......... I can see a gram per watt is possible with this.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks G13 :aok: I'm very happy with this light and space so far. But NOW is the test!! Now we'll see if it packs on the weight! I know this pheno very well and know exactly how it should end its structure.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 4, 2015)

Lifted the light to its highest possible point today. I have 20" from the top of the canopy... the lifting gave me 5", as I was at 15"as it was. 

Just moving along, nothing major to report elsewise.


----------

